# Who is your favourite Disney princess?



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Who do you think is the prettiest princess?


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jasmine - I had a crush on her as a kid :b
Merida - Her determination is admirable.
Pocahontas - She appreciates nature and culture.
Rapunzel - I thought her representation in Tangled was cute and amusing.

I think Belle is the prettiest, however.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They're all SASsy in their own ways! :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wait :con didn't I already comment on this thread somewhere else?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> wait :con didn't I already comment on this thread somewhere else?


I was just wondering what the heck happened to my post? Where did it go?  It was there less than a minute go.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> wait :con didn't I already comment on this thread somewhere else?





sad vlad said:


> I was just wondering what the heck happened to my post? Where did it go?  It was there less than a minute go.


Lol I'm sorry guys I just happened to two create another thread cause the poll options in first thread could not be edited as I wished.There are your early posts available in other thread.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I liked Mulan and Belle's personalities best.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Rapunzel because that movie depressed me and made me want a chick like her.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Mulan kicks so much ***.


----------

